# 

## Sztywniak

Jakiś czas temu Pan Stanisław Kopczyński opublikował na swoim blogu, listę polskich producentów i integratorów automatyki domowej. 
Myślę, że wielu poszukującym informacji może się to przydać.
Lista jest pod adresem : http://inteldom.blogspot.com/2012/06...ucenci-35.html

Postaram się żeby ta lista była na bieżąco uzupełniana.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Ciekawa lista  :smile:  Swoją drogą bardzo fajny i przydatny blog, od dłuższego czasu co jakiś czas na niego zaglądam. Parę z tych systemów testowałem, niektóre instalowaliśmy, obok co niektórych przechodzę z daleka. No i nie jest tajemnicą że jestem wiernym fanem (a od ponad 2 lat nie tylko fanem) systemu Ampio.  

Natomiast chciałem coś "skrobnąć" na temat wymienionej na tej liście firmy pSenso i jej urządzeń. Nie jest to w żadnym wypadku system automatyki, a raczej moduł powiadamiania GSM z funkcją zdalnego sterowania, podglądu i wykresem temperatury, zużycia energii z bardzo, bardzo prostą automatyką. Pewnie dlatego też został wymieniony poniżej listy systemów automatyki budynków. Co jest zatem takiego wyjątkowego wyróżniającego go spośród innych komunikatorów GSM oprócz tej temperatury i monitorowania energii? Moduł pracuje w chmurze, łączy się za pośrednictwem sieci komórkowej więc niepotrzebny jest internet, no i cena modułu - 350 zł za podstawowy model. Zużywa max 15 MB miesięcznie więc nie pożera nam nadmiernie pieniędzy z abonamentu na kartę. Modułem można sterować za pośrednictwem bardzo przyjemnej aplikacji na urządzenia mobilne oraz www. To tyle jeśli chodzi o reklamę, a teraz doświadczenia z użytkowania.Jakieś półtora roku temu kupiliśmy go do testów chcąc go użyć jako komunikatora GSM. Pierwszą sztukę po miesiącu testów zainstalowaliśmy klientowi niedaleko firmy żeby w razie czego nie jeździć 80 km na serwis  :smile:  Niedługo potem zainstalowaliśmy to następnemu klientowi. Niestety po paru dniach u pierwszego klienta moduł zaczął działać niestabilnie, co jakiś czas wymagał resetu. Po 3 odwiedzinach u klienta zamieniliśmy go na inny sprawdzony model i wzięliśmy go na testy z powrotem na biurko. Okazało się że na biurku działał ok, i po zainstalowaniu go u innego klienta też nie było z nim problemu. Wniosek taki że moduł ma problemy pracując w miejscu ze słabym zasięgiem (tak było u w.w. klienta). Na chwilę obecną mamy te moduły zainstalowane u kilkunastu klientów i wszystko działa bez zarzutu. Natomiast wszędzie jest dobry zasięg. Instalujemy je wraz z prostymi systemami alarmowymi. Nie polecałbym natomiast korzystać z karty psenso z abonamentem za 99 zł rocznie. Nie wiem jak teraz ale rok temu firma bujała się z umowami po różnych operatorach komórkowych i cały czas były jakieś cyrki z działaniem i rozliczaniem zużytego transferu i wykorzystanych smsów. Samo urządzenie do celów jakich my z tego korzystamy jak najbardziej ok. Nie jest to chińszczyzna a polski produkt, a cena i możliwości przyzwoite.

----------


## martaku

A tak wygląda inteligentny dom sterowany przy pomocy systemu Integra 128 https://www.mieszkajbezpiecznie.pl/a...eligentny-dom/
Oprócz standardowych funkcji czyli zarządzania czujnikami ruchu można przy jego pomocy sterować sterować elementami automatyki np ogrzewaniem, oświetleniem, bramami wjazdowymi i garażowymi itd. Więcej info w artykule.

----------


## iF-Jimi

To nie jest inteligentny dom zbudowany na systemie Satel Integra, tylko inteligentny dom zbudowany na systemie KNX. Integra jest tam jedynie systemem alarmowym WSPOMAGAJĄCYM system KNX w automatyce. Bardzo podobnie wygląda to w przypadku systemu Ampio jak i paru innych systemach automatyki. Autor artykułu nie wie o czym pisze. Najpierw rysuje schemat automatyki oparty na KNX, a następnie pod spodem opisuje automatykę na Satelu. Nie buduje się inteligentnej automatyki na Integrze, nie będę pisał dlaczego bo to już było kilkakrotnie opisywane w innych tematach na tym forum.

----------


## czubaks

z listy wymienionej na tym blogu i  firm zajmujących się inteligentnymi domami warto zwrócić uwagę na fibaro http://www.fibaro.com/pl/ , tak ak jest tam napisane to polski producent takich rozwiązań. Urządzenia są ładne, w odróżnieniu od systemów wywodzących się ze standardów przemysłowych nie wstydziłbym się umieścić ich w salonie. Generalnie komunikacja jest bezprzewodowa, w standardzie Z-wave, więc można łączyć urządzenia od różnych producentów, bez żadnych problemów.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Generalnie komunikacja jest bezprzewodowa, w standardzie Z-wave, więc można łączyć urządzenia od różnych producentów, bez żadnych problemów.


aha, akurat  :rotfl: 

jakieś wiarygodne źródło można prosić ?  :popcorn:

----------


## marecki_0luk1

ja też czekam, w szczególności jako "szczęśliwy" posiadacz tego cuda zwanego Fibaro :] :sleep:  :popcorn:  :sleep:

----------


## dendrytus

> Generalnie komunikacja jest bezprzewodowa, w standardzie Z-wave, więc można łączyć urządzenia od różnych producentów, *bez żadnych problemów.*


Pomyliło ci się z KNX-em, w zasadzie tylko on ma takie możliwości.

----------


## Sztywniak

> ja też czekam, w szczególności jako "szczęśliwy" posiadacz tego cuda zwanego Fibaro :]


Widziałeś na forum wpis Damiana że centralka nie ma szablonu do Ich własnego modułu? a gdzie tu mowa o całym z--wave

----------


## marecki_0luk1

*Sztywniak*  widziałem i prawie umarłem ze śmiechu  :smile:  
*czubaks* nie namawiaj proszę ludzi na to cudo, bo ja niestety dałem się namówić i teraz z tym "żyję".

----------


## iF-Jimi

Ja parę lat temu z jakiegoś powodu też pomyślałem że firma na F jest fajnym rozwiązaniem. Wprowadziłem to coś do swojej firmy i po trzech instalacjach bardzo szybko się wyleczyłem  :bash:   Obecnie sprzedajemy i instalujemy tylko magistralne systemy i przynajmniej nie mamy problemów z klientami. A jak klient dzwoni po bezprzewodówkę to albo namawiamy go na magistralę, a jak nie jest już w stanie pociągnąć magistrali za względu na to że ma wykończony dom to odpuszczamy. Chociaż przyznaję że Fibaro przynajmniej rozwiązało już problemy z komunikacją bo jakiś czas temu w dobę było w stanie stracić połączenie z połową modułów. Algorytm napisany bodajże przez Sztywniaka radził sobie z umarlakami lepiej niż oryginalne oprogramowanie. Teraz umarlaki zdarzają się rzadko, ale sam fakt że się zdarzają jest nie do zaakceptowania w automatyce budynku. Tak czy inaczej widzę że panowie stanęli na wysokości zadania i po nowej aktualizacji znowu przypomnieli swoim użytkownikom że "stanęli na wysokości zadania"  :big grin:   W sumie mnie to nie dziwi. Pamiętam że zawsze było tak że jak coś nadpisali to schrzanili coś co już działało, i nie sądzę żeby w tej kwestii coś się zmieniło w tej firmie.

----------


## Sztywniak

iF-Jimi Bezprzewodówka nie jest problemem tylko jej wykonanie.
przykład Very czy Indygo pokazuje że można to zrobić dobrze.

----------


## dendrytus

> z listy wymienionej na tym blogu i  firm zajmujących się inteligentnymi domami warto zwrócić uwagę na fibaro http://www.fibaro.com/pl/ ,


Nie masz tego matole.

Nie dyskutujcie z kłamliwym, leniwym pajacem od forumowego marketingu.
Lata matoł po forach i wkleja swoje reklamy na forumbudowlanym nazywa się *langdon*

----------


## Sztywniak

> Nie dyskutujcie z kłamliwym, leniwym pajacem od forumowego marketingu.
> Lata matoł po forach i wkleja swoje reklamy na forumbudowlanym nazywa się *langdon*


wiem o tym , ja tylko staram się pisać jak jest naprawdę, żeby kogoś nie wsadził na minę.
Ten ktoś nie podejmie dyskusji, bo sam nie wie o czym pisze.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Nie dyskutujcie z kłamliwym, leniwym pajacem od forumowego marketingu.
> Lata matoł po forach i wkleja swoje reklamy na forumbudowlanym nazywa się *langdon*


Chciał dobrze a otworzył puszkę Pandory  :big grin:  Sztywniak już się rozkręca na swoim blogu  :smile:  http://www.inteligentnydom.lic.pl/dz...ie-jest-nudno/

----------


## homelogic

Fakt faktem że sprzedaż systemu spadała w PL od roku (nikt nie poleca tego dalej), więc przygotujmy się na powtórkę z 2013 gdzie był zalew spamu.

----------


## Sztywniak

0,50 PLN za komentarz rozsyłany automatycznie po forach lub 2,50 za ręcznie pisany w kontekście dyskusji. Oczywiście mowa tu o małych pakietach. Przy większych są rabaty.

----------


## Sztywniak

kolejna relacja z życia razem z Fibaro.
http://www.inteligentnydom.lic.pl/

----------


## Andrzey_

Sztywniak dobrze mówi. Poleganie na tym systemie jest ryzykowne. W ciągu tego miesiąca, miałem:
- zapalane światła w firmie w nocy, bo nie widział uzbrojenia alarmu mimo że pokazuje działający moduł, 
- po trzech miesiącach naprawiono PUSHE na iOS, tyle że teraz przychodzą zdublowane, 
- jeden z termostatów rozkręcił się na maksa, w systemie widoczny, a bateria zrobiła "kaput", 
- restarty, bo domofony VoIP nie mogły podłączyć się do centralki.

Gdyby ten system działał, to byłby jednym z fajniejszych na rynku, bo ma wiele zalet, których niestety nie można być pewnym.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Inteligentna brama poziom Hard level  :smile:  https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...941006&fref=nf
Niestety nie znam producenta  :big grin:

----------


## tomekll

> Jakiś czas temu Pan Stanisław Kopczyński opublikował na swoim blogu, listę polskich producentów i integratorów automatyki domowej. 
> Myślę, że wielu poszukującym informacji może się to przydać.
> Lista jest pod adresem : http://inteldom.blogspot.com/2012/06...ucenci-35.html
> 
> Postaram się żeby ta lista była na bieżąco uzupełniana.




Jeśli chodzi o dobrych producentów automatyki domowej, działających na rynku polskim, to polecam przede wszystkim świetnego producenta domofonów MODEROWANO. Moim zdaniem to chyba najlpesza polska firma jesli chodzi o ten rodzaj działalności. Słyszałem już wiele opinii na ich temat, ale przeważa ta, że ich produkty sa naprawdę mało awaryjne. W sumie to z autopsji mogę powiedzieć, że się z nimi zgadzam :smile: .

----------


## stkop

Tomekll... Jesteś zwyczajnym SPAMEREM.. firma którą reprezentujesz pochodzi z Hiszpanii... nie produkuje systemów automatyki. SPAM, który zabija społeczności forumowe zwłaszcza tak kruche jak ta tutaj.

----------


## zbigor

Skoro o polskich produkcjach mowa to i ja dorzucę swoje 0,03 PLN  :wink: 
http://apacheta.pl
Mają własnej konstrukcji  sterowniki led.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Mają własnej konstrukcji  sterowniki led.


Wow... Należy się spodziewać że za pół roku wyjdzie jakiś przekaźnik  :smile:

----------


## jareckim

A jaką macie opinię na temat systemu Fibaro HC II ? Warto w to inwestoeać?

----------


## Sztywniak

> A jaką macie opinię na temat systemu Fibaro HC II ? Warto w to inwestoeać?


jeżeli chcesz sobie kupić zabawkę to OK ale jeśli chcesz tego użyć do automatyki domowej która ma Cię wspierać to nie polecam. Za duża awaryjność.

----------


## jacpor

jakie systemy polecacie albo firmy które zrobia konkretna robote a nie tylko wezma gruba kase za zdalnie sterowana zabawke

----------


## dendrytus

> Zakładali inteligentne systemy w domu mojego brata.


Jakimś cudem wszystko jest zakładane u twojego brata niedorobiony forumowy spamerze.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Jakimś cudem wszystko jest zakładane u twojego brata.


Nie tylko. Siostra też coś tam se założyła  :smile: 




> Teraz można robić dosłownie wszystko – za pomocą pilota sterować ruchem zasłon, temperaturą, a nawet światłem!


 :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:

----------


## [email protected]

Należy popierać polskich producentów.
Pytanie czy mają Polskie ceny czy europejskie?
Ponieważ zarabiam niestety Polskie stawki jak większość  Polaków a wszystko kupuję po cenach europejskich  jak np. ceny w Niemczech interesowała by mnie na początek ogólna informacja.

Rozumiem, że aby oszacować cenę potrzebne założenia.
Najprostsze założenia myślę, że typowego posiadacza domku bez fajerwerków.
-Jakiś ogólny tablet/pulpit na dom
- możliwość sterowania na smartfonie (poprzez internet też)
Alarm + powiedzmy około 15szt. czujek
Kilka obwodów gniazdek np. 5 sterowanych
Kilka obwodów oświetlenia np. 5szt. sterowanych
Czujniki temp, oświetlenia,
Czujnik gazu, czujnik czadu etc.
Proste sterowanie roletami, (jeśli pojedynczo drogo to 2-3grupy (np. parter/poddasze/gospodarcze) zakładamy, że okablowanie 230V doprowadzone do jednego punktu od każdego okna) bez przycisków przy każdym oknie.
Może wykorzystanie z 2-3 czujek ruchu do automatycznego oświetlenia
2-5 kontaktrony (brama garażowa, gł. drzwi wejściowe, jakieś drzwi dodatkowe, może łazienki)+do tego chyba czujki oświetlenia. np. w celu jeżeli ciemno zapal światło na 10min)

Zakładamy, że okablowanie jest zrobione.
Czy da się kupić taki prosty system w Polskich cenach? Czyli ogólnie za ile:
Za 3000zł
za 5000zł
za 8000zł
powyżej 10000zł

----------


## iF-Jimi

[email protected] co do rolet to nie możesz podłączać ich grupowo do sterowników. Każda roleta musi mieć swój sterownik bo wypalisz krańcówki i anulują ci gwarancję na nie. Można oczywiście kombinować z przekaźnikami ale ceny modułów nie są wysokie, nie warto pogarszać sobie funkcjonalności instalacji. Ciężko więc sprecyzować ceny urządzeń na twoją instalację bo nie znam ilości wszystkich obwodów, ale mogę ci mniej więcej napisać ile kosztowały by sterowniki na Ampio. Taki nieduży zestaw wedle mojej konfiguracji, mówimy o cenach samych urządzeń

1. Ogrzewanie 8 stref  
2. Wyłączanie gniazd, na mały domek dwie sumaryczne strefy wystarczą. Np wyłączanie gniazd po wyjściu i wyłączanie gniazd po wyjeździe na wakacje
3. Oświetlenie 14 obwodów (zał/wył)
4. Rolety 8 szt, 
5. Integracja z systemem alarmowym 
Na taki zestaw 8000 zł wystarczy

W tym nie ma ujętych urządzeń systemu alarmowego, te możesz sobie sprawdzić w ogólnych cennikach np. Satel Integra.

----------


## Marian_D

Mario, to co chcesz zrobić to podstawowe rzeczy. Zrobisz to na każdym systemie, nawet na Fibaro. Wyślij zapytanie do kilku firm to zobaczysz co ile kosztuje. Na Ampio wycenę dostałeś wyżej. Ja mam zainstalowanego Grentona - też polski system a u mnie w kategorii "cena do możliwości" wyszedł konkurencyjnie w porównaniu z innymi. Póki co zero problemów.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Tyllko nie ma Paigo- nowa firma Polska.


Nie ma bo to żaden producent tylko sprzedawca chińskich zabawek.



> ja będę instalować ich Z-Liva, bo działa też jako router, w ogóle mają dużo opcji w dobrej cenie.


Naprawdę myślisz że jak ktoś buduje dom, co tam dom, remontuje mieszkanie i wywala kilkanaście tysiaków to będzie chciał sobie zainstalować coś co jest i "centralką" i routerem w jednym bo kosztuje 300 zł?



> Z-Wave oczywiście. Może znacie.


Niestety znamy.

----------

